# Red Seal Certificates



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

With the Red Seal Certificates, does my husband need to resit exams or can he obtain the qualifications with recognition of his work experience and prior learning. 

And also can the certificate be obtained offshored so that he already has it when we land


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SharonJ said:


> With the Red Seal Certificates, does my husband need to resit exams or can he obtain the qualifications with recognition of his work experience and prior learning.
> 
> And also can the certificate be obtained offshored so that he already has it when we land


He has to sit an exam. You should check Red Seal requirements in your destined Province.


----------



## chriscraig101 (Oct 10, 2011)

SharonJ said:


> With the Red Seal Certificates, does my husband need to resit exams or can he obtain the qualifications with recognition of his work experience and prior learning.
> 
> And also can the certificate be obtained offshored so that he already has it when we land


Hi I have just applied for the right to sit the red seal examination for a plumber. I had to contact the ITA ( industry training authority ) in British columbia and fill out a form for the right to sit the red seal. As well as the form I had to supply all my certification and proof of practice from companies I had worked for ( minimum 9000 hours ). They have informed me I can now write the exam based on the information supplied. Unfortunately it has to be sat in Canada and can only be booked 60 days in advance. That is all I know about it so far I hope to sit it January and will post more information about it then.

Good luck


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, I will gather that proof of evidence as I collate my application instead of doing it twice


----------

